# We Have Babies



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

I am soooo excited we have baby finches. It's our first clutch. I peeked in the wicker nest and saw two babies looking at me.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How exciting, congratulations on your baby finches!! arty:
We'd love to see some pics too, if possible.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Thanks. I'll post pics as soon as they are able to come out of the nest. I'm afraid to mess with it. All I saw was 4 little eyeballs and some white fluffy feathers on their heads.


----------

